# NOS Colson trike on Ebay



## JOEL (Mar 7, 2010)

Not mine. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-NOS-Col...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1e5acdf77d


----------



## Steve-O (Mar 7, 2010)

That is a totally awesome trike.  If I was a hardcore Colson collector, this thing would definately be part of my collection.


----------



## OldRider (Apr 19, 2010)

I found these pictures on a tricycle website...........can you imagine the price this Colson would fetch if it went on the market?


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 19, 2010)

I saw pics of that Mickey Colson. Makes me wonder if someone along the way didn't paint Mickey on it? The other trike on ebay was beautiful!


----------



## OldRider (Apr 19, 2010)

Tell me Schwinn......what did the Mickey Trike on ebay fetch?


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 19, 2010)

I dont believe the Mickey trike sold on ebay, I think it is posted on Tricycle fetish.


----------



## OldRider (Apr 19, 2010)

I did a little searching and found a Colson Mickey Trike at an auction site, the starting bid is 500 dollars. Apparently they were made only one year.
http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/219561
And according to another auction site in Maine I got this quote:
Bidders gave a Colson Mickey Mouse child's tricycle a good ride. Measuring 22 inches and marketed for only one year, it pedaled to $4400. 
http://maineantiquedigest.com/articles_archive/articles/aug04/morphy0804.htm


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 20, 2010)

WOW! I had no idea. Thats good info there - Thanks!


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 26, 2010)

Mickey trikes will fetch a high dollar figure at most auctions. They are super rare to find in good condition and only made in 1934. The Rollfast HopAlong Cassidy tricycle of the early 1950s is another neat one to have. Probably as rare as the Mickey, I've only seen about as many for sale since the early 2000s. I've got the Hallmark Kiddie Car Classic versions of each and mostly likely that's as close to owning the real thing as I'll ever get at the going prices of these trikes. Just don't have thousands stashed away to support collecting vintage ride-on toys. 

Dave


----------

